# What is a numeric data processor?



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

What is a numeric data processor?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

The Numeric data processor component supplies the machine.inf file. The machine.inf file is the system-supplied INF file for a standard device.


----------

